# fedora 12 + firefox + flash = hell lot of problems :)



## anuvrat_parashar (May 8, 2010)

I have fedora 12 , firefox 3.5.4 and flash 10 ( the latest one I could get my hands on)

Note: .avi files are playing fine on vlc media player so there is no mute checkbox ticked.

The problem is that when I try to stream a video from web, youtube or facebook or someother site ( flash) the video plays at an extremely high pace perhaps 5x the normal speed with no audio. 
I have tried to install 64-bit alpha release of flash player also on my system but that makes youtube to ask me to upgrade .
can't figure any way out of here

can somebody help??


----------



## abhijangda (May 22, 2010)

there is a way....
when downloading of video is complete. then just go to /tmp folder. there you will find a flash file.
copy it to another folder and then run it through vlc.

---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 PM ----------

there is a way....
when downloading of video is complete. then just go to /tmp folder. there you will find a flash file.
copy it to another folder and then run it through vlc.


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (May 22, 2010)

well.. yeah.. thats what i have been doing .. but thats a by-pass route .. not a solution ... 

suggest me a solution phuleeeezzzz


----------



## hellknight (May 22, 2010)

It was working without any problem on my system since the day of the Fedora 12 release..

Anyways, follow this.. :-



> Adobe also has a pre-release version of a 64-bit plugin. Until this  is supported via yum, you will need to do the following:
> 
> 
> Download the .tar.gz version from Adobe here.
> ...



Taken officially from the Fedora 12 flash project site..
Has always worked flawlessly for me..on multiple computers


----------



## abhijangda (May 22, 2010)

try reinstalling first firefox and then flash player. If it didn't works then fedora 12


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (May 23, 2010)

well I have installed fedora 12 on this dell more than 5 times ... 

I did reinstall mozilla too .. I had screwed up some cache files ... hence had to uninstall and then install it back again.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 23, 2010)

Try installing from this link => *get.adobe.com/flashplayer/

Worked for me.


----------



## anuvrat_parashar (May 24, 2010)

I have it installed ... yeah I had used the same page ...
the file that gets downloaded is libflashplayer.so
if the file is not present the player does not work at all, so no doubts about it.

*Could it be happening due to absence of graphics driver? 
I can't find a suitable one for my ATI Radeon Mobility 4350. the one I downloaded from ati's website crashed fedora completely... had to uninstall it.
*


----------



## Goten (Jun 20, 2010)

Install Google chrome....Works like a charm for me on Fedora 13


----------

